# Blue Crayfish escaped, help and advice...



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

A friend has a Blue Crayfish and he has escaped from the tank (the crayfish not my friend), I have a couple of questions to ask on his behalf...

How long can a crayfish survive out of its habitat?

Are there any likely places to look for it? Would they travel far, is it likely to head for a dark place, warm or cold? etc.

If found alive what is the best way to ensure he doesn't get out again? Is it just a case of putting a few books on the lid of the tank?

Thanks


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

If it can find somewhere cool, dark and moist to hide it could survive a good few hours. If it can't it may only be able to make an hour, maybe less in a warm room.

They can climb the silicon of tank, also airlines and power cables. They're also quite strong so a heavy lid, either with book like you said or a catch to make sure it stays closed. Also sealing any gaps between lid and tank (ie for cables) with lots of filter floss.


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for that.

Sounds like he's going to have a fishtank up for sale later on today then unfortunately.


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just an update on this...

The crayfish was found alive and well after a minimum of 12 hours in a centrally heated, carpeted room, hiding under a wall mounted socket. Either they are a bit more hardy than first thought or he is an indestructable terminator crayfish from the future.

Moral is even if you think all is lost don't give up.


----------

